
Systemd.conf recordings - pantalaimon
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvq_RgZp3kljp9X8Io9Z1DA/videos
======
pantalaimon
For the live stream:
[https://streaming.media.ccc.de/Mainroom/](https://streaming.media.ccc.de/Mainroom/)

